# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  bussiness plan

## z_barnamenevis

سلام و خسته نباشید
می خواستم ببینم اگه کسی یک نمونه طرح کسب و کار داره
لطف کنه  بذاره اینجا تا ما هم استفاده کنیم  
با نهایت تشکر

----------


## miimii

دوست عزیز 
ممکنه که هر شرکت یک نمونه طرح تجاری داشته باشه،به طور مثال من و یک تیم کاری، طرح تجاری شرکت خودمان را در آوردیم.ولی به علت اینکه این طرح، مستندی کاملا محرمانه است ، از در اختیار گذاشتن این طرح معذورم.
چون این طرح در باره موقعیت جاری شرکت، تحلیل اقتصادی، سهم بازار فعلی، رقبا، سهم بازار رقبا و ... صحبت می کند لذا کاملا اختصاصی است.
در صورتیکه سوالی در این مورد داشته باشی می توانم کمک کنم.
پیشنهاد می کنم در اینترنت هم جستجو کنی بعضی از شرکت ها Business Plan سالهای قبل خود را در Web گذاشته اند.

به این لینکها هم یک نگاهی بنداز
http://www.amidcoinvesting.com/IndexDetail.htm 

http://management.ut.ac.ir/fa/Center...sl/radif16.htm

http://gsme.sharif.edu/~alireza_feyz...cat2=53&cat3=0

http://www.karafariny.com/article.asp?id=126

در صورت وجود هر گونه سوالی در خدمتم.

----------

